# CPT used for fetal growth ultrasound



## sholetbro (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello is there a specific cpt to measure this type of service:

what is the CPT for growth scan ultrasound?


----------



## staceyg11 (Sep 22, 2017)

76816 

76816 Follow-Up Ultrasound
Key Elements
Examination is limited to the following elements
 Focused Assessment of fetal size by measuring BPD
(Bi-Parietal Diameter), abdominal circumference,
femur length or other appropriate measurement
OR
 Detailed re-examination of a specific organ or
system known or suspected to be abnormal
 C i f thi i ti t i t d t Comparison of this examination to a prior study to
evaluate the interval change (i.e. fetal growth)


----------

